# Encendio de luz ante oscuridad



## DobleA (Dic 10, 2006)

Encontré en mi casa un circuito que tiene una fotocelula (o como se llame) sencible a la luz.
La cosa es que el diseñador no se percató de que la fotocelula ve la luz que hace la lámpara (o eso creo yo). Entonces una vez que hay un poco de oscuridad se enciende y no se vuelve a apagár cuando hay suficiente luz ambiente como para ver. Ahora, mi idea era colocar este circuito poniendo la fotocelula mas lejos de la fuente de luz. ¿Es esto posible?. Concretamente lo que digo: desoldar la fotocelula del circuito y soldarla nuevamente con cables largo. Luego coloco el circuito despues de la llave de luz de la puerta de mi casa, coloco la fotocelula en algún lugar que no le de mucho la luz del foco de afuera y listo.
Si alguien quiere una foto del circuito que la pida no mas. Opera en base a un CI (no recuerdo ahora cual. Tengo el circuito en el sótano y no tengo ganas de bajar en este momento exclusivamente a sacarle fotos  ).

Saludos!


----------



## VichoT (Dic 10, 2006)

Holas.DobleA.este tema no va aki. debes ponerlo en  diseño de cto en gral. 

BYE!


----------



## capitanp (Dic 10, 2006)

La paradoja de la fotocelula

recuerda  

que si *no* hay luz la lampara enciende, entonces *si* hay luz ,la lampara se apaga
y esto en un ciclo continuo indefinido hasta que salga el sol entonces la lampara permanece apagada, si no se apaga es que debe tener un problema

_colocar el sensor en medio de la luz a encender hara que la lampara se oscile (parpadee)  y si el circuito esta bien diseñado se apagara y encendera a intrervalos de tiempo regulares


----------



## DobleA (Dic 10, 2006)

Ouch!
No me percaté de donde estaba haciendo este tema. ¿Como muevo el hilo a otra categoría?.

Capitanp, gracias por la respuesta.
Tiene sentido lo que dices. ¿Entonces el circuito funcion en un promedio?. Es decír, ¿promedia cuanto rato de oscuridad (noche) hay?.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Dic 11, 2006)

Hola parece sencillo, yo no creo que haya ningún inconveniente por alejar el sensor, la resistencia aumentará un poco pero será mínimo.

Otra opción es poner una resistencia en serie que haga que la luz de la lámpara no sea suficiente para activar el circuito.

Una foto nos vendría bien 

Saludos y moveré este tema


----------



## DobleA (Dic 11, 2006)

Gracias EinSoldiatGott por mover el tema de lugar 
Hoy mas tarde o mañana estoy publicando la foto.

Hoy experimenté un poco mas con el circuito, lo sometí a distintas situaciones:
1) De día en una habitación con los postigos (persianas) cerrados el circuito enciende la luz y la mantiene prendida. La fotocelula apuntaba hacia el centro de la habitación aproximandamente.
2) Misma habitación, mismas condiciones pero la fotocelula apuntaba hacia la pared. En cuanto vio oscuridad se encendió, y cuando la luz rebotó en la pared la fotocelula ordenó que se apagara la luz. Así sucesivamente. Como dijo capitanp la luz oscila a intervalos regulares.
3) Abrí el postigo y la habitación se iluminó con luz natural (eran las 15:30 hs aprox.). Cuando la fotocelula apuntaba hacia la ventana la luz se apagaba. Cuando la fotocelula apuntaba hacia la otra punta de la habitación la luz se encendía.

Bien, en definitiva creo que el caso que se aplica al farol que tengo en la puerta de mi casa es el 2. Es un farol de hierro pintado de negro, lo cual probablemente haga mucha osuridad y haga que la luz no se apage.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## miguel noyola (Dic 11, 2006)

hola DobleA.
como solucion facil rapida y sencilla, puedes probar poniendo un potenciometro (digamos de unos 100k) en serie con lo cual ajustaras la sensibilidad de la fotoresistencia hasta que la luz no apague nuevamente tu circuito.


----------



## DobleA (Dic 12, 2006)

Tengo un pote de 47k lineal, ¿sirve?.
¿Como conecto el pote en serie a la fotocelula?   ¿Tengo que hacerle puente desde la pata central a una de los costados?.

El CI que aparece en el circuito es el HA17358.
Aquí las fotos:
http://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=139ov8.jpg http://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2yg6.jpg


----------



## Trinquete (Dic 21, 2006)

Hola DobleA, Lo mejor sería que lo pudieras regular con la resistencia variable que debe tener el dispositivo.

Te voy a indicar un truco muy facil.Coloca un tubo de varios centimetros de igual diametro que el alojamiento de la LDR ,lo cual impedirá que la luz reflejada incida sobre la fotocelula.Verás que hasta que la luz ambiente no sea intensa,no se apagará el dispositivo.Vas cortando la longitud del tubo hasta que encuentres el punto de intensidad luminosa que te interes.


----------



## DobleA (Dic 21, 2006)

Gracias por todas las respuestas. Al final lo que hice fue colocar la fotocelula aparte del circuito. Lo coloqué hoy de mañana y a la noche se encendió a una hora apropiada, ahora solo hace falta esperar que mañana por la mañana se apague (en caso de que no apagara no entendería porque no lo haría ). Coloqué la fotocelula en una caja de acrílico (que yo hice) ya que ahora quedó expuesta a la intemperie completamente.

Saludos a todos y creo que el moderador puede cerrar este thread si lo deseea.


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ene 12, 2009)

hay algun circuito parecido para armar?
vi algunos pero llevan una fuente de 12V


----------

